# Rottweiler found in my garden



## emmt (20 Apr 2012)

Came home 2 days ago to find a stray Rottweiler had taken up residence in my back garden! Poor thing has no collar and is very undernourished. She frightened the life out of me at first (not to mention the cat who has lived with us for 10 years and up until now had the run of the house and the garden to himself!). I have since befriended her because I'm feeding her until I find a solution to the problem. I've had no luck finding out if anyone local is missing a big Rottweiler bitch! 

She is a frightened dog but is such a cutie and Im getting very fond of her but cant take her in. I had a taker for her but he has since backed out as he already has a Rottweiler bitch and apparently 2 bitches wouldnt get on together.

The only solution I appear to have now is to get her to the vet to check for microchipping and hope that she has been legitimately lost. Otherwise, she is destined for the dog pound.

Is this all I can do? Dogs Trust take dogs directly from the Dog Pound but if she isnt taken out of the pound within 5 days she'll be put down. Whatever about other rescue dogs, I cant imagine a Rottweiler would be easy to home.

It makes my blood boil that someone would let a pet loose like this - IF that is what has happened. Not only is it dangerous with this type of animal but the poor thing is disoriented and starving. If you cant look after a dog, then wouldnt it be kinder to get it put down rather than letting it roam the fields with nowhere to go?


----------



## emmt (20 Apr 2012)

btw, I've already added her to lostdogs.ie


----------



## Lsquared (20 Apr 2012)

Try contacting Dogs in Distress. They might be able to help or point you in the direction of another rescue. I would say that taking the dog to a pound should be an absolutely last resort because I believe that the breed is on the restricted list and I know that when these breeds get into pounds, its very difficult for them to be adopted out again unless a rescue offers space. 

You are very good to give this poor dog shelter and food. I really hope that one of the dog rescues can come to your aid - that is their mission.


----------



## emmt (21 Apr 2012)

HI Lsquared, Im going to call into Dogs Trust tomorrow and see what the chances are that she would be rehoused if she was lucky enough to get into some pound where the public could choose to adopt a dog.
Apparently there is a place in Drogheda that takes in dogs and they are then fostered out so Im going to try there on Monday.

We're feeding her up at the moment and shes lying out in the sunshine under the washing line in the sunshine so at least she is having a few good days. Shes beginning to bounce a bit not when she walks but the cat it terrified!!!

I'll definitely try Dogs in distress as well and hope theyll be able to help me.

Thanks a mill for your suggestion


----------



## Lsquared (22 Apr 2012)

If in the end you have to surrender her to a pound, you might try the one in Slane -  her chances of surviving a surrender should be better. I know of a rescue that works closely with that pound and  fosters the dogs out to families.  If she has a gentle disposition that should also be a positive factor on whether a rescue thinks it can rehome her. 

If the dog is surrendered to the Ashton Pound, rescues including Dogs Trust also check the pound on a regular basis but with a Rottweiler,  I think her chances are going to be better if she can get into a foster family.

again, best of luck. Its a rotten life for a homeless dog in Ireland and even worse for those unfortunates on the restricted breed list.


----------



## flossie (23 Apr 2012)

I had a Rotweiler follow me home over Christmas and took up residence with me, my dog and 2 cats for 10 days! After speaking to the pound, i learnt that after 5 days she could be considered for putting down. However, after a few tears, i offered to provide food etc. if it avoided coming to that situation, which the warden said would be fine. Luckily, i found a home for her (and the original owners appeared afterm so she is now back with them) - there is a group of Rottie lovers here in Ireland who can spread the word and may be able to foster etc. Try speaking with Niamh, the manager at Petmania in Carlow, who is a Rottweiler fan and was a huge help. 

I found the Rottweiler to be a very gentle dog while here with me, petrified of my cats (who took to her nicely!), and had been well trained. Only reason i didn't keep her was due to the size and having a dog already. I bawled my eyes out when handing her over to a new home!

Also, consider calling ASH Animal Rescue *059 647 3396*  who may be able to assist. They will never put a healthy dog down (I got my mutt from there, as did my parents - the people who run it do a wonderful job).
Good luck,


----------



## Richcom (23 Apr 2012)

Hi, we lost our family dog, lovely Rottie, last December, she got cancer and we lost her within 2 months. If you are still looking for good home for this poor dog, please let me know, or contact me on private. Kind Regards - Richard.


----------



## emmt (23 Apr 2012)

We have someone calling tonight with a microchip reader to see if she has been micro chipped and if so we'll try and reunite her with her owner.  She has 8 VERY prominent teats on her underside which makes me wonder has she recently given birth? Maybe someone who knows more about dogs than me could answer that for me?)

If she isnt registered, the next step is to find a good home for her.

If that fails, we're (God help us!) gonna keep her because we cant bear the thought of her being put down. We put a collar on her on Saturday and it broke my heart because it seemed like the first step in tricking her into being submissive so we could get her to the pound! She rolls over to have her tummy tickled and if you sit on the grass she pushes her head under your arm!

Flossie, interesting to hear your dog was afraid of cats. i have a cat for the last 10 years and he had to be my priority. If we dont get someone who wants her, next step will be to try and get them to make friends. Thanks a mill for the advice re ASH Animal Rescue. We'll give them a call if needs be.

Richcom, will keep you posted on how the microchipping goes. If she's not reunited with original owners, we'd be seriously interested in having a chat with you.

Thanks so much everyone. Feeling a lot more positive now about her future!!!

[broken link removed]
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## truthseeker (23 Apr 2012)

emmt, I just wanted to say that you are a really good person to be so caring about this dog, and I wish there were more like you. She looks like a big sweetie. Best of luck.


----------



## Richcom (24 Apr 2012)

Emmt, that's good plan, don't worry, please keep us posted. If you can't reunited her, please contact me on private or e-mail: 10101Richcom@gmail.com     Regards and Good luck.


----------



## MrMan (24 Apr 2012)

We had a dog that just parked itself at our front door, so after a day of ignoring it we took her in and then went door to door to see if anyone knew her. I think we had 'Sally' (we eventually had to name her!) for about two weeks, and put out posters and put pics on facebook and eventually we got the call from the owners. They lived on the other side of the city, and were in the process of moving house and they think the dog went off and got disorientated because they were temporarily staying in an apt until the house was ready.
The best part of the story was, that the dogs name was actually Sally! Seemed like nice people too and Sally got very excited on seeing them so it was good to re-unite them all.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Apr 2012)

emmt said:


> We have someone calling tonight with a microchip reader



How did it go?


----------



## emmt (24 Apr 2012)

Well, the guy never called to us with the micro chip reader but our local vet will check her for us for nothing so fair play to him. Just a case of getting her to the vet in the car so that's the next job to be done. Taking it easy with her and letting her call the shots pretty much as I dont have experience with dogs like these. 

 I would love to have your experience MrMan...to see the dog bounding up to her rightful owners! Then I wouldnt be going to the pet shop every second day for dog nuts!

Will update again when we get her read for a microchip.


----------



## flossie (24 Apr 2012)

Have you called the lcoal radio stations to put hourly appeals out for owners to come forward? Somebody may know somebody who has lost a dog and provide information.


----------



## AgathaC (25 Apr 2012)

Fair play to to you...........I wouldn't have a clue. Please do be careful though re individuals contacting you via AAM or elsewhere. You are obviously genuinely concerned in relation to the dog, and hopefully the story will have a happy ending for all involved.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Apr 2012)

AgathaC said:


> Please do be careful though re individuals contacting you via AAM or elsewhere.



I agree. Im not sure how to go about ensuring safety, maybe one of the rescues can advise you, certainly getting the dog neutered before rehoming would be an idea (Im sure the new owners would pay if they want dog)?

Perhaps the DSPCA could advise?


----------



## emmt (25 Apr 2012)

To be honest, I didnt find the DSPCA that helpful. They were nice and friendly to be fair but they didnt appear to be too concerned about the dog. He's not injured and is being fed and I think they were happy to let us get the dog warden. Which I can fully understand I suppose...we werent demanding with them.

Have contacted a few dog shelters and the ones I called are all full up. Will contact the radio stations because I hadnt thought of that - thanks Flossie.

I have made up flyers and they are outside the house and in some local shops and businesses.

We are going to be SO careful about rehoming this dog. She has already bonded really strongly to my husband who is the one who feeds her.

I'll update this thread with any more news I get. And thank all of you who took the interest in advising me on this.


----------



## flossie (25 Apr 2012)

Emmt, maybe give the girl i mentioned (manager of Petmania in Carlow) a call. She has a network of Rottweiler lovers throughout Ireland and may be able to assist even a foster home if you genuinely cannot keep the dog there.

There are a few Facebook groups around, such as the ASH page, Carlow Lost and Found Dogs, Laois Animal Rescue etc. You could put a picture, description etc. up on it and encourage everyone to share the picture in the hope of reuniting it? I've heard a few success stories coming out if it. 

If you're feeding the dog, i recommend getting a good wuality food - i bought a bag of cheap food when i had the Rottie with me, and she stank so much after it was unreal! Quickly moved her onto the same food as my own dog and problem was solved immediately! 

Also, remember that a Rottweiler is on the restircted breeds list - it needs to be muzzled if in public (admittedly i didn't when i had one over Christmas, but that was a bit silly in all fairness!) http://www.carlowkilkennyds.ie/index.php?parent_id=1&option=com_easygallery&Itemid=31


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Apr 2012)

emmt said:


> To be honest, I didnt find the DSPCA that helpful. They were nice and friendly to be fair but they didnt appear to be too concerned about the dog. He's not injured and is being fed and I think they were happy to let us get the dog warden. Which I can fully understand I suppose...we werent demanding with them.



The [broken link removed] and depends on funds from the public which as you can imagine is down a lot in these recessionary times.  They, like the shelters, are usually full to the brim and they have to concentrate on the injured and sick animals that they rescue. 

I know its doesn't help your situation, and I've been there myself with rescues in the past along with many, many tears, but its a sad fact of life these days


----------



## emmt (27 Apr 2012)

Well, this Rottweiler story has a very happy ending. No one came forward to claim the dog and we took her to the vet last night and dscovered she wasnt microchipped. I was not looking forward to transporting her to the vet in the back of a saloon car, let me tell you! I came home from work and hubby was sitting in the back of the car with the dog on his knee (without a muzzle!!!), both front doors open in case she felt trapped. So I got into the driving seat and sat for a while, closed the doors and sat for a while, started the engine and sat for a while (you get the picture!!) and finally took off down the road. She was as good as gold. Even when the vet checked teeth, teats,  feet etc she didnt make a sound. Vet was very pleased with her, said she was a little thin and somewhat confused but otherwise in good condition. (Top marks to the vet in Stamullen who didn't charge us a penny for this and who came out to the car to check the dog because we didnt want to take her into the surgery)

Anyway, to cut a long story short, in the end we were DELIGHTED she wasn't microchipped because she is heading to a fantastic new home with someone we met through AskAboutMoney! The family are genuine Rottweiler fans, have already adopted a Rottie from the DSPCA in the past and were highly recommended by the DSPCA who have already done a background check on them. 

So now we have her until Saturday evening and then we're taking her to her new home. My hubby is going to miss her so much because they have bonded really well. We're very very sad to see her go but very happy for her. (I get teary  at the thought of it actually)

So, thanks to all of you who took the time to advise me over the last week. A situation like this renews my faith in human nature. There are a lot of good people out there.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Apr 2012)

emmt - youre a legend!!!

So glad to hear there is a happy ending, you deserve a medal for all your good vibes and hard work, a trophy even!!!

You could see in the pic you posted that she's a good girl - she just has the look of it.

Once again, fair play to you, maybe she knew the right place to end up was your back garden


----------



## Scotsgirl (27 Apr 2012)

I'm in tears here at my desk!

I do love a happy ending.


----------



## AgathaC (27 Apr 2012)

Just want to say well done-you are right there are lots of good people around, including you, your husband and the vet!


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Apr 2012)

Delighted to hear this, have followed your story all week.  Well done


----------

